# Clownfish



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

interesting:

http://news.yahoo.com/fc?tmpl=fc&cid=34&in...als_and_insects


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is that your pic nitro?

it rocks


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Is that A Percula Clown Nitro? Or Maroon? And how long has it been with the Anenome... I just got a new Anenome and my Clown found it, so here we go. Unfortunaly she already killed the male he was REALLY small.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

"If the female of the group dies, the male changes sex and becomes the breeding female," said Cornell University evolutionary biologist Peter Buston, "while the largest non-breeder becomes the breeding male." I just read that. Stupid Article. That Sex change and Size thing? Without an Anenome.. Forget about it... The Anenome changes their sex and makes them go through a grown rate... Without it the clown Would takes years upon years to grow to full growth... Dumb dumb article.... And in clown groups WITH an anemone that are say ( a year old) the female will have about 2-3 inches on the male, she dies he becomes the female? I don't think so... he dies too without her for protection..... f*cking nemo has got people into this saltwater that shouldn't be.....


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

The anenome has nothing to do with sex changing in a clownfish population...the anenome and the clownfish kind of live off each other...the anenome provides protection for the fish...the fish provides food for the anenome...thats where that relationship ends. However, clownfish DO change sex. You buy 2 clowns in a LFS...1 will become female the other male. If the female dies the dominant male becomes the female....its a way to ensure the healthiest fish breed, and the supreme healthiest one would of course produce the most viable eggs.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Now thats the kind of news I like to read thats interesting and odd but cool


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> is that your pic nitro?
> 
> it rocks


 yup those are my fish


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> The anenome has nothing to do with sex changing in a clownfish population...the anenome and the clownfish kind of live off each other...the anenome provides protection for the fish...the fish provides food for the anenome...thats where that relationship ends. However, clownfish DO change sex. You buy 2 clowns in a LFS...1 will become female the other male. If the female dies the dominant male becomes the female....its a way to ensure the healthiest fish breed, and the supreme healthiest one would of course produce the most viable eggs.


 almost like they are all hermofirdites. interesting


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think guppys also change sex, on the millions of times I have had baby guppys, I look to see what sex they are - they always all look female, and whenever I have seperated 2 I have always ended up with 1 male and 1 female









I am sure they do change sex


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hmmm Well Live and Learn. But the growth rate is accelerated by the Anenome is it not? I had 2 Percs in a 38 tank for about 6-8 months and there was no change... Now 2 of them are in a tank alone with an anenome and the feamle has grown( just a little). But it may be how you feed em too. Why don't you guys have an Anenome? Or did you?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

i suppose the more natural the aquarium is compaired to their natural enviroment the better the growth rate. I have been thinking of getting a anenome but my tank hasn't been running quite long enough, and I hear they don't have a good mortatity rate in an aquarium, from what I hear it will live only about a year .


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I dunno man... Some of the Anenome's at my LFS store are over 5 years old! Maybe liitle ones are weak, but the big ones are VERY TOUGH if you have the right light and feed them enough... Mine went came from a customer who had it for two years then gave it to the LFS. They had it for a year and a couple of months, now I have it. Why they die is the light! The Anenome in questio came into the store looking awesome, then being put into a tank with insufficient light and poor clowns it got weak. Now in my tank it is getting better every day! I feed it lots, it has a smart clown and has CRAZY lighting. I have 2 Double 48" strips with Aurora bulbs. I need that just for him. I would need about half the light without my anenome...


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

IME...the anenome doesnt cause growth rate acceleration. Altho it very well could, just never personally heard or experienced this. So many variables in SW...its hard to say for sure on most issues. I have an anenome...several. But Gary is right..the reason they die is lighting and insufficent food. Dont even think of an anenome unless you have atleast 3or4 watt per gallon, also they like to be fed a little phytoplankton and some live brine


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah Salter water is tricky... WHO knows! Not I. But yeah I will post pics of mine soon. It is HUGE. I'm guessing about 12-13 Inchs Wide and Maybe 4-5High. It's kinda like a big circle. Hard to describe. My roomates GF has a Bubble-tip, with 2 percs. But it is a VERY small anenone, slightly bigger than a toonie(CDN Currency!) Do your clowns use the anemone?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

My cinnomon kind of hangs out with the big ol' Condi but they dont really have a "bond".


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh the bond is AWESOME. My Clown will grab shrimps that I put it, wrestle it way from the trigger and spit it into the anenome's mouth!


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

That was a good link, i never really knew clown fish could change there sex


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Only ones ive had "bond" was a display at the shop...had a huge carpet anenome and a big assed tomatoe clown bond...they just loved each other


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> black_bullet said:
> 
> 
> > The anenome has nothing to do with sex changing in a clownfish population...the anenome and the clownfish kind of live off each other...the anenome provides protection for the fish...the fish provides food for the anenome...thats where that relationship ends. However, clownfish DO change sex. You buy 2 clowns in a LFS...1 will become female the other male. If the female dies the dominant male becomes the female....its a way to ensure the healthiest fish breed, and the supreme healthiest one would of course produce the most viable eggs.
> ...


 Yeah, these creatures are called "sequential hermaphrodites" , same thing with the reef fish.


----------

